# Cardinal Dome #10031



## rtabern (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm not going to do a full trip report, but just post some pictures and let you enjoy!

http://rtabern.shutterfly.com/26061


----------



## Ryan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice shots. That same C&O car was on 51 when we passed it today.

The gentleman in the olive green polo shirt was on our trip as well, there seemed to be a good number of round trippers.

Can't say I've ever been around a larger concentration of Foam.  (in real life, at least)


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 6, 2011)

A nice preview for what I'll be experiencing in a few days . . . Thanks.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, I'll be doing #51(11) NYP-CHI... got to do atleast 2 of the Dome trips.

I had the chance to meet Brian Rosenwald on the trip... the brain child of the PPC refurbishment and wine tastings... he was honestly one of the nicest, most genuine Amtrak employees I met!!!


----------



## rtabern (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, there were a lot of "round-tripers"... I probably would have done #50 if I could have gotten the time off work. The guy in the green shirt is one of the editors of Passenger Train Journal and was working on an article of some sorts. I was a little surprised that PTJ didnt spring for a room for him though... he was in coach.

One observation --> I was actually surprised that most of the people in the sleeper (I had Room #6 this past weekend and will have Room #B next weekend) were not "foamers", didn't care about the Dome, and just stayed in their room most of the time. Most of the "foamers" seemed to be roughing it in coach. I guess it sorta makes sense to a degree... I felt silly using 20K AGR points for a roomette and spent most of my time in the Dome... except I am a super light sleeper and needed the bed, quiet, and dark of my room to get some good sleep in.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Nov 7, 2011)

rtabern said:


> Yeah, there were a lot of "round-tripers"... I probably would have done #50 if I could have gotten the time off work. The guy in the green shirt is one of the editors of Passenger Train Journal and was working on an article of some sorts. I was a little surprised that PTJ didnt spring for a room for him though... he was in coach.
> 
> One observation --> I was actually surprised that most of the people in the sleeper (I had Room #6 this past weekend and will have Room #B next weekend) were not "foamers", didn't care about the Dome, and just stayed in their room most of the time. Most of the "foamers" seemed to be roughing it in coach. I guess it sorta makes sense to a degree... I felt silly using 20K AGR points for a roomette and spent most of my time in the Dome... except I am a super light sleeper and needed the bed, quiet, and dark of my room to get some good sleep in.


Nice pictures! I was with Ryan on #50(5) and really enjoyed the dome. It's a shame there's just the one left.

The guy from PTJ said he didn't want a room because he never sleeps on board anyway.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice photos Robert! I am jealous. I will be on 50 this Saturday (with no dome).


----------



## rtabern (Nov 8, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Nice photos Robert! I am jealous. I will be on 50 this Saturday (with no dome).


You'll have the same trainset as I will on #51(04)... minus just one car... Hehehe :giggle:


----------



## RCrierie (Nov 24, 2011)

So _thats_ who you were! I recognize you from the domecar trip!

Link to my Flickr Gallery of the Domecar Trip





IMG_3352 by RyanCrierie, on Flickr





IMG_3421 by RyanCrierie, on Flickr

h34r:

And of course....what are the odds of me capturing you joking around while photographing the train at night with my tripod?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope those metal plates over the end windows are not permanent, or else the Dome will be more like a Sightseer Lounge.


----------



## RCrierie (Nov 24, 2011)

I was talking to a guy from Amtrak at WAS Union while I was admiring OCEAN VIEW before I boarded, and he said that those two windows got broken, so they replaced them with the metal plates.


----------



## rtabern (Nov 27, 2011)

RCrierie said:


> So _thats_ who you were! I recognize you from the domecar trip!
> 
> Link to my Flickr Gallery of the Domecar Trip
> 
> ...


Yep, guilty as charged! That's me!


----------



## rtabern (Nov 27, 2011)

RCrierie said:


> I was talking to a guy from Amtrak at WAS Union while I was admiring OCEAN VIEW before I boarded, and he said that those two windows got broken, so they replaced them with the metal plates.


When I did the Great Dome on the Cardinal in 2010, one of the windows had about 6" of water sloshing around between the panes of glass. We were joking that Amtrak should put some golfish in there or something.

From what I heard, the folks at Beech Grove tried to get the problem fixed in time, but didn't get the glass made. So it was either cancel some of the trips on #68 and #69, or just put the metal plate.

It will be fixed. #10031 is going back to Beech Grove next week or after the Snow Trains in Washington State in December.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 7, 2012)

I remember last year (2010) when we were on the Cardinal

in the Great Dome Car.


----------



## deathcabforchristina (Aug 2, 2012)

Does the dome still run on the cardinal? I'm taking the cardinal bal-chi tomorrow. I'll be in coach so it'd be nice to have a place to chill out.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 2, 2012)

No. Only for a couple of round trips during the fall.


----------



## rusty spike (Aug 4, 2012)

deathcabforchristina said:


> Does the dome still run on the cardinal? I'm taking the cardinal bal-chi tomorrow. I'll be in coach so it'd be nice to have a place to chill out.



You probably didn't see 10031 on the Cardinal as here it is pictured in ABQ on 8/1 deadheading w/b on the SWC. I have no idea where it was going to end up or why. It has been used on the Pacific Surfliners in the past. It looks like the windiow still has an aluminum panel.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 5, 2012)

The fall dates for 2012 have been mentioned in another thread here. Trying to decide now if another round trip is in the budget.


----------



## jis (Aug 5, 2012)

Ryan said:


> The fall dates for 2012 have been mentioned in another thread here. Trying to decide now if another round trip is in the budget.


So what are the dates this year? This is on which thread?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 5, 2012)

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/49514-amtrak-ink-released/



printman2000 said:


> http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/960/223/Amtrak-Ink-Aug-Sept-2012.pdf?audienceId=4332455&tiid=47649&rtTracking=1
> 
> Noticed that the full dome will be on the Cardinal Oct 27-Nov 16.
> 
> Also, the article from Boardman is all about how important the LD trains are.


----------



## Linda T (Aug 6, 2012)

Ryan said:


> http://discuss.amtra...k-ink-released/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, we'll be taking her during that time. First time I'll see a dome car, I think.


----------

